# First weeks shots



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

need login info to view your pics

Dave


----------



## thesurveyor (Aug 20, 2002)

Anyway to post without myspace. If someone has no myspace account, they cannot view your pics.


----------



## jasontatro (Feb 6, 2008)

Oops....what was I thinking. Try this:

http://picasaweb.google.com/briettatatro/Bees


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

jasontatro said:


> Oops....what was I thinking. Try this:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/briettatatro/Bees


Nope, blocked.


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

jasontatro said:


> Oops....what was I thinking. Try this:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/briettatatro/Bees


I can see these 2 pictures. Looks nice.


----------



## jasontatro (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for confirming, Brenda. I was starting to pull my hair out trying to figure out what I was doing wrong.


----------



## Veracity (May 3, 2008)

jasontatro said:


> Oops....what was I thinking. Try this:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/briettatatro/Bees


I see them as well, very nice!


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

thesurveyor said:


> Anyway to post without myspace. If someone has no myspace account, they cannot view your pics.


I have a myspace account and I can't see them. 

And what's the big deal? Make up a password and log in, it's not like they are going to spam you, it's perfectly safe.


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

I can see the picasaweb pictures, not the myspace ones.


----------

